# TJ Bell leaves program



## Jason Svoboda

Well, that's, umm, interesting?

http://gosycamores.com/news/2016/12/15/tj-bell-steps-away-from-sycamore-basketball-program.aspx


----------



## TreeTop

WOW.

And that's a bummer.

GOOD LUCK TJ!  Thank you for all the hard work you put in over the years!


----------



## ISUfan21

Well that sucks...wish him the best

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Fife

Shocked!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Nothing like losing our best center... wow. 

More to this story than being told and I bound and determined to find out. A kid stays with the program through injuries and suddenly playing more than he ever has and he walks away.

I hate to start speculating so I'm editing my original response.


----------



## skdent1414

I hate it! I hate it! I hate!

Wake up Rickman at the end of the bench and tell him to shake the dust off the sneakers.


----------



## Southgrad07

skdent1414 said:


> I hate it! I hate it! I hate!
> 
> Wake up Rickman at the end of the bench and tell him to shake the dust off the sneakers.



That could be the silver lining in the long run..More Rickman and Kessinger..We'll get to see if they can grow into productive players or not. However, nobody can argue that this definitely makes the team worse off right now and most likely for the remainder of the season.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> That could be the silver lining in the long run..More Rickman and Kessinger..We'll get to see if they can grow into productive players or not. However, nobody can argue that this definitely makes the team worse off right now and most likely for the remainder of the season.



Or not... that's where I'm leaning toward.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Or not... that's where I'm leaning toward.



Don't think we've seen enough of either of them to make a judgement on their ability to help us in the next 2-3 seasons.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Don't think we've seen enough of either of them to make a judgement on their ability to help us in the next 2-3 seasons.



I'm not talking about the next 2 or 3 seasons. I'm talking about today. You saw how much TJ being hurt killed us last year. This will be no different.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

This sucks......big time!!


----------



## ISUCC

very sad to see this, good luck TJ!!


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm talking about today. You saw how much TJ being hurt killed us last year. This will be no different.



I was thinking the same thing.  

I do like the idea of Kessinger playing more, admittedly.  I feel like he's a guy who could grow as a player, quickly, with more playing time.


----------



## Bally #50

ISUCC said:


> very sad to see this, good luck TJ!!



Disappointing to say the least. Not too sure why football and basketball continue to have these kind of stories. I am sure T.J. has his reasons but it does smell a little fishy. I trust SSOM will get his crack research team into motion and find out why. Best of luck to the young man for sure. The good news in all this is that he HAS graduated.


----------



## GoBlueISU

Rumor around Terre Haute is he had a disagreement with his teammates and walked out.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GoBlueISU said:


> Rumor around Terre Haute is he had a disagreement with his teammates and walked out.



So four years of hard work one full season of rehab from a tough injury to come back from = a lot adversity! 

I'm to believe that a disagreement ended his career?! I'm having hard time with that.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Todd freakin Golden will find out what happened here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> So four years of hard work one full season of rehab from a tough injury to come back from = a lot adversity!
> 
> I'm to believe that a disagreement ended his career?! I'm having hard time with that.


Yeah, I see where you're coming from but that could be the reason why, too. Think about a guy that was called lazy and soft when he came in, busted his tail to get into the rotation and then blows up his body playing. Then he busts his ass to come back in even better shape only to be yanked from games to players he may perceive that aren't playing hard or being selfish. 

Will be interesting to see if anyone confirms that rumor or not. Bell blocked the SP Twitter account a long time ago or I'd ask him since he is no longer an official student-athlete.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This is pure speculation on my part which I said I didn't want to do but me thinks he was dismissed from the team for conduct detrimental to the team. 

If that involved a fight or disagreement with teammates perhaps maybe so. I think this a decision that Lansing made. The only point I'm trying to make is that I don't think TJ walked away from the program on his own.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> This is pure speculation on my part which I said I didn't want to do but me thinks he was dismissed from the team for conduct detrimental to the team.
> 
> If that involved a fight or disagreement with teammates perhaps maybe so. I think this a decision that Lansing made. The only point I'm trying to make is that I don't think TJ walked away from the program on his own.


For sure. I was just playing off of what GoBlueISU posted. I could see it happening a multitude of ways. 

I still laugh back to the story that was posted about TJ and Rhett hot boxing in the parking lot.


----------



## Bally #50

*SSOM "This is pure speculation on my part which I said I didn't want to do but me thinks he was dismissed from the team for conduct detrimental to the team."*

By George.....I think he's got it!


----------



## sycamorebacker

TreeTop said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I do like the idea of Kessinger playing more, admittedly.  I feel like he's a guy who could grow as a player, quickly, with more playing time.



This should help us for next year and I expect next year to be a "big" year for us.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bally #47 said:


> *SSOM "This is pure speculation on my part which I said I didn't want to do but me thinks he was dismissed from the team for conduct detrimental to the team."*
> 
> By George.....I think he's got it!



Well it was a pretty broad response anyone could've came up with that lol 

We are talking about a kid who was starting for the first time in his career and had a significant role on this team. He just gets fed up and quit?! Okay... 

That tells me you got more issues going on internally than just some kid who got pissed off one day.


----------



## BrokerZ

Geez I step away for a couple of days and look what happens.  We lose our football coach and our starting center!  

With TJ, 1+1 does not seem to equal 2.  There's something else going on here.  He had too much going for him to all of a sudden decide to step away.  I'll echo others' comments - for a guy who's fought and fought to work his way back and finally earned a starting spot and was playing well, the timing of this is very strange.  I could see TJ pulling a Carl Richard later in the year and opting not to play in the CBE or something like that, but to grind to this point where we're getting ready to start conference play is odd.

Regardless, TJ was a guy I always pulled for.  The underdog making it is a great story.  It's just too bad we didn't get to see a proper ending.


----------



## meistro

Wow! lots going on here today. I have seen TJ barking back and forth with EC, BS and Q the last couple games but I took it as a good thing that they were trying to get on the same page. Good luck in the future TJ. Good to see he has already graduated, good for him.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Todd freakin Golden will find out what happened here.



I'm sure it's only a matter of time.....:razz:


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Todd freakin Golden will find out what happened here.



The guy just wanted a day off


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Maybe the uncertainty that was in place during the off season reared it ugly head.  I wish him the best!


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Todd freakin Golden will find out what happened here.



Oh no...I should've known that you were one of the "prophet's" disciples.:sos:

For the record, among ISU "big men," Bell was:

#1 in minutes @ 16.5
#1 in FG% @ .571 (28/49)
#2 in Reb @ 23
#1 in Blocked Shots @ 12
*#1 in Scoring  @ 6.1*

The latter category is disturbing...weren't we SUPPOSED to have a better INSIDE GAME this season? Looks like samo samo to me.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> The latter category is disturbing...weren't we SUPPOSED to have a better INSIDE GAME this season? Looks like samo samo to me.



Correct.  At this point, an optimistic view would be that Murphy develops to be an average, under-sized center and Rickman develops to be an average center.  Obviously, we have had MANY years of below average centers.  One option we may utilize next year is Kessinger, Hunermann and Thomas playing the 4-5 spots most of the time.  I think we would get more rebounds and it would give us more quickness and shooting ability.


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> Oh no...I should've known that you were one of the "prophet's" disciples.:sos:
> 
> For the record, among ISU "big men," Bell was:
> 
> #1 in minutes @ 16.5
> #1 in FG% @ .571 (28/49)
> #2 in Reb @ 23
> #1 in Blocked Shots @ 12
> *#1 in Scoring  @ 6.1*
> 
> The latter category is disturbing...weren't we SUPPOSED to have a better INSIDE GAME this season? Looks like samo samo to me.



Even more disturbing is the rebound total, yikes!


----------



## sycamorebacker

meistro said:


> Even more disturbing is the rebound total, yikes!



I guess EC and BS have to get more rebounds.  

Actually, I think BK and ER will get some rebounds if they get the chance.


----------



## BankShot

BK still seems to be "holding back" a little...likely still not 100% confident on that leg injury. He's gonna need to get _more physical_ and LEARN to take contact on his shots inside. 2/3 Ft's on the season, 8/24 FG% and only _8 PF's all season_ in 9 min/gm.


----------



## Coach '72

Boys it  can't be Murphy, I'm just telling you. Surely not.


----------



## pbutler218

Once again ISU basketball begins to free-fall. Year after year after year. I don't know about you all but I am tired of it!


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> Once again ISU basketball begins to free-fall. Year after year after year. I don't know about you all but I am tired of it!



Free-fall?  By going from Bell to Murphy, we lose 1.5 ppg and gain on rebounding.  We do lose on blocks.

Are you one of those who said they wanted to see more of ER and BK?


----------



## pbutler218

I am referring to the fact that every year right when fans start to get excited for ISU basketball (the Butler game for example) things fall apart. First the loss to WKU at Hulman Center on Sunday, now T.J. Bell leaving the program DURING the freakin' season.....are you kidding me?? Those other guys damn well better be ready to play!!


----------



## Jackson0330

Unbelievable doesn't describe the Media Wire.  Well, as fans we'll have to see it unfold and just hope for the best.  Just go support the program is all we can do.  Let's see how Lansing coaches through this situation, but the abruptness of this decision and the timing are embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Wonder why after his good games in Florida his minutes kept going down in the last three games; 18 @Utah St., 8 Butler & 13 W KY ?


----------



## treeman

sycamorebacker said:


> Free-fall?  By going from Bell to Murphy, we lose 1.5 ppg and gain on rebounding.  We do lose on blocks.
> 
> Are you one of those who said they wanted to see more of ER and BK?



You know how Clemons does a million things that don't show up on the stat sheet? So does Murphy, only he does negatives that don't show up. He has probably the worst hands i've seen in college this year (how many times does he go up to shoot, gets blocked, flails his arms, and we get the ball out of bounds.) How many stupid offensive foul calls does he get when he is already in position? How many times does he get beat on defense? And please tell me what his shooting percentage is, I think last game they said it was something like 35%. Any time a true post player is shooting 35% from the field, it isn't good. And don't even get me started on his free throw shooting.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BlueSycamore said:


> Wonder why after his good games in Florida his minutes kept going down in the last three games; 18 @Utah St., 8 Butler & 13 W KY ?



T
H
A
N
K

Y
O
U 

It's ridiculous and is part of the problem here. I've no doubts Bell got what he deserved based on whatever went down. My frustration is what lead up to this and that is entirely on this coaching staff and I will personally tell them as much. Lansing has always had a short hook for Bell for whatever reason. His minutes kept dwindling and he wasn't in foul trouble or playing poorly. In my opinion he's had the highest upside of any big we've had since Kante - they never got it out of him. I put some of that blame on Bell himself and some of it on this staff. 

Now Lansing gets what he wants - he can put Murphy back into the starting lineup. Some fans here get what they want, they can see Rickman and Kessinger in the lineup more often. Hope you all like what you see because I wasn't looking forward to any of the above.


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> You know how Clemons does a million things that don't show up on the stat sheet? So does Murphy, only he does negatives that don't show up. He has probably the worst hands i've seen in college this year (how many times does he go up to shoot, gets blocked, flails his arms, and we get the ball out of bounds.) How many stupid offensive foul calls does he get when he is already in position? How many times does he get beat on defense? And please tell me what his shooting percentage is, I think last game they said it was something like 35%. Any time a true post player is shooting 35% from the field, it isn't good. And don't even get me started on his free throw shooting.



Murphy is shooting .407 from the field and 57% from the FT line.

By comparison, Rickman is shooting 70% FG and 66% FT.....albeit a much smaller sample size.

Bell finishes season at .571 FG and 50% FT.

For all the stats...

http://sidearm.sites.s3.amazonaws.c...s.com/documents/2016/12/11/SeasonStatsMBB.pdf


----------



## BankShot

In a nutshell, Bell's _"rationale" _had to consider that he was only playing *30% *of the game, and that given his sacrificial injury rehab work last Summer and "dog house"-like consideration in the Lansing "rotation" of big men this season (even though he was #1 in most categories), it's easy to see why he threw in the towel. Who can blame him? He was shooting 57% from the field (28/49), had a team-leading 12 blocked shots and was 1 rebound behind Murphy w/ 23 rebounds...in only *16.5 min/gm*.   

As far as "getting what he deserved," I'm still waiting on the "prophet's" story...nothing comes near to the underlying TRUTH in today's TH Trib-Star. If Golden can't do better than this, I'll have to invoke the rule of the "false gospel" on him.:bigstick:
Almost as bad as "fake news"...:lol:


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Lansing has always had a short hook for Bell for whatever reason. .



I don't think this is fair.  In TJ's whole career, all we ever saw were flashes.  He didn't, overall, bring that much to the table.  I think we were just all waiting for him to become a consistent player for us and he just does not have it.  We have been questioning his drive for 5 years.  And all of the time he played for us was by default at the center position.


----------



## bluestreak

I think Bell's lack of playing time may be somewhat related to foul trouble. And if he was dismissed (or left) because of conduct, that also may have had something to do with it.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> I think Bell's lack of playing time may be somewhat related to foul trouble. And if he was dismissed (or left) because of conduct, that also may have had something to do with it.



Absolutely.  Probably not a mystery here.  He was not conforming or not a team player, he was given a warning, he did not respond, so CL is going with some younger guys now.

Coach was probably going with a shorter bench from here on and TJ shortened his own leash.

It could also be that TJ was tired of playing and tired of school and he wanted to get out and get a job.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I don't think this is fair.  In TJ's whole career, all we ever saw were flashes.  He didn't, overall, bring that much to the table.  I think we were just all waiting for him to become a consistent player for us and he just does not have it.  We have been questioning his drive for 5 years.  And all of the time he played for us was by default at the center position.



All you said is true - I don't disagree with any of it. Still not sure what point you were trying to make about it being fair or not? Are you telling me Lansing didn't have a quick hook for him? Because he most certainly did have a quick hook. When I have to yell at the staff from the stands and tell them who to put in the game that is a problem. They usually listen to me. (This arrogance will piss some people reading off).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Absolutely.  Probably not a mystery here.  He was not conforming or not a team player, he was given a warning, he did not respond, so CL is going with some younger guys now.
> 
> Coach was probably going with a shorter bench from here on and TJ shortened his own leash.
> 
> It could also be that TJ was tired of playing and tired of school and he wanted to get out and get a job.



I'm behind Lansing doing what he had to do. You get what you deserve and I have no doubt he deserved it. 

As for how Lansing coached up Bell compared to others - I'm not as inclined to give Lansing a free pass and again I will tell him as much next time I see him. He doesn't have to like it - I think he had a quick hook you don't have to agree either.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> All you said is true - I don't disagree with any of it. Still not sure what point you were trying to make about it being fair or not? Are you telling me Lansing didn't have a quick hook for him? Because he most certainly did have a quick hook. When I have to yell at the staff from the stands and tell them who to put in the game that is a problem. They usually listen to me. (This arrogance will piss some people reading off).



I remember one game, he hadn't played that many minutes and was asking to be taken out.  He either had a conditioning problem or lack of drive problem.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I remember one game, he hadn't played that many minutes and was asking to be taken out.  He either had a conditioning problem or lack of drive problem.



Fair enough. I don't disagree - he was frequently asking to come out of the game. Maybe some of him coming out was more on TJ Bell asking to come out of the game than Lansing wanting to take him out of the game - I could buy that.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Fair enough. I don't disagree - he was frequently asking to come out of the game. Maybe some of him coming out was more on TJ Bell asking to come out of the game than Lansing wanting to take him out of the game - I could buy that.



Right.  Look at it from a team and competitive aspect.  You want players that want to be in the game and want to compete.  Look at the minutes that BS and EC play.  Do they ever ask to come out?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Right.  Look at it from a team and competitive aspect.  You want players that want to be in the game and want to compete.  Look at the minutes that BS and EC play.  Do they ever ask to come out?



I agree. You've made some valid points.


----------



## hans1950

TJ has always been the "potential" guy since he came here. It was only fulfilled in small doses. For those of us whose athletic careers ended with high school, we can only imagine the pressure to perform at the D1 level. Not making excuses for TJ. He has had the opportunity with the lack of good players at his position. Apparently he wasn't comfortable in whatever small spotlight he was able to perform in at ISU. Whatever other problems exist, he couldn't overcome either. All I can do is thank him for trying and wish him a successful future in whatever he chooses to do. We've had this happen as recently as RJ Mahurin, another guy who wasn't comfortable in the D1 spotlight. ISU will always have those guys with some questions about this or that,just the nature of our recruiting pool. Once again,good luck TJ,find your niche in life.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> All you said is true - I don't disagree with any of it. Still not sure what point you were trying to make about it being fair or not? Are you telling me Lansing didn't have a quick hook for him? Because he most certainly did have a quick hook. When I have to yell at the staff from the stands and tell them who to put in the game that is a problem. They usually listen to me. (This arrogance will piss some people reading off).



It's not "arrogance," just delusional thinking...:hypnotized:


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> Right.  Look at it from a team and competitive aspect.  You want players that want to be in the game and want to compete.  Look at the minutes that BS and EC play.  Do they ever ask to come out?



Helluva difference in conditioning a 6', 170 lb. body than a 6'8", 235 lber...

As I've stated previously, it'll NEVER be possible to achieve OPTIMUM conditioning/stamina in a 3-4 min stint of action...look @ other squads while winding down the season...then look @ ISU. The truth's in the pudding.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> It's not "arrogance," just delusional thinking...:hypnotized:



I prefer sarcastic. It sounds much more pleasant.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

hans1950 said:


> TJ has always been the "potential" guy since he came here. It was only fulfilled in small doses. For those of us whose athletic careers ended with high school, we can only imagine the pressure to perform at the D1 level. Not making excuses for TJ. He has had the opportunity with the lack of good players at his position. Apparently he wasn't comfortable in whatever small spotlight he was able to perform in at ISU. Whatever other problems exist, he couldn't overcome either. All I can do is thank him for trying and wish him a successful future in whatever he chooses to do. We've had this happen as recently as RJ Mahurin, another guy who wasn't comfortable in the D1 spotlight. ISU will always have those guys with some questions about this or that,just the nature of our recruiting pool. Once again,good luck TJ,find your niche in life.



Pretty well stated hans. Level heads prevail on here on occasion and it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Westbadenboy

Note to everyone who posts on basketball or football --- PLEASE stop making references to the TH Trib or Golden's column without telling everyone what was said.  Without a paid subscription to the paper most of us have little access to it so your comments seem important, yet we have no way of knowing what the Trib/Golden said........
so tell us .........please !


----------



## TreeTop

Westbadenboy said:


> Note to everyone who posts on basketball or football --- PLEASE stop making references to the TH Trib or Golden's column without telling everyone what was said.  Without a paid subscription to the paper most of us have little access to it so your comments seem important, yet we have no way of knowing what the Trib/Golden said........
> so tell us .........please !



I can help you read the TribStar online without a subscription.  I don't have a subscription and I read every article I want to for free every day, online.

What browser do you typically use?  Google Chrome?  Firefox?  Internet Explorer?  Safari?  Other?


----------



## Westbadenboy

Internet Explorer but when you get on the Trib site it restricts the number of articles you can read for free -- but no matter what I think folks who make reference to Golden or the Trib should at least give some explanation.


----------



## Bally #50

Westbadenboy said:


> Internet Explorer but when you get on the Trib site it restricts the number of articles you can read for free -- but no matter what I think folks who make reference to Golden or the Trib should at least give some explanation.



It must "over the limit" time for me as well. I only get a notice to subscribe to the paper. I check maybe 10 papers that use the same system. Very frustrating.


----------



## BlueSycamore

If you use the Chrome browser & if not you might consider it? Upper right corner click the "three little dots" then select "New incognito window". Next go to the tribstar website.  It will allow you to read a limited number of articles (usually 5 pages or less). You need to do it daily but it works indefinitely and you can read the articles.


----------



## Bally #50

BlueSycamore said:


> If you use the Chrome browser & if not you might consider it? Upper right corner click the "three little dots" then select "New incognito window". Next go to the tribstar website.  It will allow you to read a limited number of articles (usually 5 pages or less). You need to do it daily but it works indefinitely and you can read the articles.



I'll try the incognito idea. Thanks, BS.


----------



## meistro

I hear this was truly a personal issue and not a coach or teammate problem. Good luck TJ


----------



## Sycamore Proud

meistro said:


> I hear this was truly a personal issue and not a coach or teammate problem. Good luck TJ




And I heard just the opposite last night.  Why doesn't that come as a surprise?


----------



## meistro

meistro said:


> I hear this was truly a personal issue and not a coach or teammate problem. Good luck TJ



I believe that he did have some personal issues that might have made his judgement a problem. But I just heard today that there was a confrontation with a member of the coaching staff. So, maybe the other players lost some respect for the coaches? Not sure, but given our performance since, then this issue is more of a problem than it was made out to be.


----------



## blueblazer

meistro said:


> I hear this was truly a personal issue and not a coach or teammate problem. Good luck TJ



Altercation with coach over  criticism by coach, he quit....came back next day, coach said no, that's my rumor


----------



## meistro

blueblazer said:


> Altercation with coach over  criticism by coach, he quit....came back next day, coach said no, that's my rumor



same here


----------



## BankShot

GL will NEVER regain the TRUST of his players if this is what happened. If GL was a TRUE "counselor," he should've sat down w/ Bell and the Assistant to "hash out" the differences. Bell's returning the NEXT DAY was a positive overture and should NOT have been refuted by GL. Terrible TEAM MANAGEMENT skills.

Also sounds as if BELL was not the only person to witness the "altercation" w/ the Assistant. Folks, we have an ISU "Wikileaks" situation on our hands...:silenced: or a proliferation of "fake news." Clink needs to get @ the facts of this instead of covering it w/ "kitty litter."

The TRUTH could be reasonable grounds for contract termination, depending on the severity of the "altercation."


----------



## niklz62

BankShot said:


> GL will NEVER regain the TRUST of his players if this is what happened. If GL was a TRUE "counselor," he should've sat down w/ Bell and the Assistant to "hash out" the differences. Bell's returning the NEXT DAY was a positive overture and should NOT have been refuted by GL. Terrible TEAM MANAGEMENT skills.
> 
> Also sounds as if BELL was not the only person to witness the "altercation" w/ the Assistant. Folks, we have an ISU "Wikileaks" situation on our hands...:silenced: or a proliferation of "fake news." Clink needs to get @ the facts of this instead of covering it w/ "kitty litter."
> 
> The TRUTH could be reasonable grounds for contract termination, depending on the severity of the "altercation."



Id much rather hear football coach hire rumors than why a guy who is gone from the bball team that's about to go 10-20 left.


----------



## bluestreak

niklz62 said:


> Id much rather hear football coach hire rumors than why a guy who is gone from the bball team that's about to go 10-20 left.



Well that's no fun. How can you second-guess and someone until you know his name?


----------



## BankShot

niklz62 said:


> Id much rather hear football coach hire rumors than why a guy who is gone from the bball team that's about to go 10-20 left.



Football hire? Hell, I thought Dennis Raetz was still Coach.


----------



## sycamorebacker

niklz62 said:


> Id much rather hear football coach hire rumors than why a guy who is gone from the bball team that's about to go 10-20 left.



Well, Bank won't drop it until he's convinced everybody that it was CL's fault.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> Well, Bank won't drop it until he's convinced everybody that it was CL's fault.



Just extrapolating from seemingly reasonable theory(s)...what other apparent causes undermine the post-Butler skid?


----------



## blueblazer

BankShot said:


> Football hire? Hell, I thought Dennis Raetz was still Coach.


Wish he were


----------



## BlueSycamore

blueblazer said:


> Wish he were



no one was ever surprised about what play he would run next were they. opponents, fans, cheerleaders, whomever - the ultimate in predictable.


----------



## BankShot

BlueSycamore said:


> no one was ever surprised about what play he would run next were they. opponents, fans, cheerleaders, whomever - the ultimate in predictable.



You talking about Lansing? :cheeky:


----------



## blueblazer

BankShot said:


> Football hire? Hell, I thought Dennis Raetz was still Coach.



I asked Coach to apply about two weeks ago at the boys club (actually begged on my knees, embarrassing my whole family), he said no, at 70 he is too old, he suggested that I apply since I knew more than he did back in my second guessing when he was coach.....and I gave him my standard reply"at least I know when not to fake a kick and actually kick..." old timers refer back to Middle Tennessee State playoff game...still haven't gotten over that fake extra point
Jeff Miller was the QB on that team


----------



## BankShot

Start courting Angie, and your stakes for getting a "rollover" contract might be magnified!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bally #50

If you would briefly allow me to ask a question about the actual thread here, on T.J. Bell? Seriously, how many of you, if you were coach Lansing, and was verbally (at least) attacked by T.J. in practice in front of players and then quit and walked off, would have allegedly, told him the next day "you quit, your finished," and allowed it to be permanent. Call me old school but come on, that showing of a lack of respect of coach should NEVER be allowed and had he not quit, they might have talked it out, but quitting is another matter. I would have done the same thing. 

I'd love to hear some opinions on this because some of you have coached, and many of you have played and I have done neither. Since some of you are frying Coach for this move, I'd love to hear what you would have done and why. Let's be honest here.


----------



## bluestreak

Bally #47 said:


> If you would briefly allow me to ask a question about the actual thread here, on T.J. Bell? Seriously, how many of you, if you were coach Lansing, and was verbally (at least) attacked by T.J. in practice in front of players and then quit and walked off, would have allegedly, told him the next day "you quit, your finished," and allowed it to be permanent. Call me old school but come on, that showing of a lack of respect of coach should NEVER be allowed and had he not quit, they might have talked it out, but quitting is another matter. I would have done the same thing.
> 
> I'd love to hear some opinions on this because some of you have coached, and many of you have played and I have done neither. Since some of you are frying Coach for this move, I'd love to hear what you would have done and why. Let's be honest here.



Bally, its much easier for some posters just to say "it's Lansing's fault."


----------



## Bally #50

bluestreak said:


> Bally, its much easier for some posters just to say "it's Lansing's fault."



Yes it is, Blue. That's why I proposed this little quiz. The ONLY good thing about T.J. leaving is that he had already graduated. I have been very vocal about Shakir's untimely departure from football and somehow the two sound quite similar as well.


----------



## bluestreak

Bally #47 said:


> Yes it is, Blue. That's why I proposed this little quiz. The ONLY good thing about T.J. leaving is that he had already graduated. I have been very vocal about Shakir's untimely departure and somehow the two sound quite similar as well.



Not to hijack the thread from the TJ Bell issue, but thinking back, Shakir was benched  at least twice by Miles for "conduct" issues. I believe it was the the Penn State game and then a YSU game. Bell's attitude issues didn't just crop up when Sanford arrived, and I doubt that TJ's issues didn't start with Lansing.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I would love to sit down over a few brewskies and ask Matt Renn what he thinks or knows about this situation with Lansing/Bell. I'd wager he has some insight if he would open up.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Chief_Quabachi said:


> I would love to sit down over a few brewskies and ask Matt Renn what he thinks or knows about this situation with Lansing/Bell. I'd wager he has some insight if he would open up.



He probably does, but does it matter now?


----------



## Bally #50

Maybe so, but both were disciplinary issues, both made the coaches look bad, both were seniors, and more importantly, the main story pertained directly or indirectly to preferential treatment of a player who thought they deserved it.


----------



## AzHoopsjunkie

Living 1500+ miles away, news from The Haute is sparse.  Is there now info out there that Bell and GL had a confrontation and that Bell was behaving as a prima dona?


----------



## Bally #50

AzHoopsjunkie said:


> Living 1500+ miles away, news from The Haute is sparse.  Is there now info out there that Bell and GL had a confrontation and that Bell was behaving as a prima dona?



Those observations were made here as a possibility (not confirmed) on SP but I know ZERO about the whole affair, only what I have read here. All I know is that the team has plaid at SHIT since he left and what I have read here.


----------



## 4Q_iu

So, in essence; we have a less physical situation than latrell speedwell's assault on p.j. carlesimo....  Always felt the warriors handles that issue poorly.


----------



## Bally #50

4Q_iu said:


> So, in essence; we have a less physical situation than latrell speedwell's assault on p.j. carlesimo....  Always felt the warriors handles that issue poorly.



In essence, we don't have crap confirmed, only conjecture or unconfirmed facts.


----------



## BrokerZ

4Q_iu said:


> So, in essence; we have a less physical situation than latrell speedwell's assault on p.j. carlesimo....  Always felt the warriors handles that issue poorly.



In essence, it was absolutely nothing like that. How the hell do you take a few rumors and then go all the way to a Spreewell reference? Way to take the most extreme example possible.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bally #47 said:


> In essence, we don't have crap confirmed, only conjecture or unconfirmed facts.



I would say that in the absence of contrary FACTS he left for personal reasons.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #47 said:


> In essence, we don't have crap confirmed, only conjecture or unconfirmed facts.



Ok...  So par for the course; rumors, conjecture and innuendo....
Here's an idea -- everyone add more rumors and conspiracies


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> In essence, it was absolutely nothing like that. How the hell do you take a few rumors and then go all the way to a Spreewell reference? Way to take the most extreme example possible.



So, you HAVE the facts....   Regardless of what happened, Bell is gone; they dropped 5 straight games.   Let's hope today was the wake up the team needed.

And Sprewell and Carlesimo were arguing before Sprewell attacked PJ...


----------



## Bally #50

4Q_iu said:


> Ok...  So par for the course; rumors, conjecture and innuendo....
> Here's an idea -- everyone add more rumors and conspiracies



In a effort to not perpetuate a discussion on a former player who may or may not have done something, I will drop my request to discuss the coach's part of the "alleged" incident. I DO think it was an interesting and pertinent question however. Saved by the bell. Best of luck to the young man.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I would say that in the absence of contrary FACTS he left for personal reasons.


Based on his recent tweets, I think he's made it clear that the official position put forth from the school's press release was not accurate.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

He will be back. That's where my money is.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He will be back. That's where my money is.


And I tend to put my money on you surrounding breaking news.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He will be back. That's where my money is.



Are you saying TJ is coming back to the team or am I missing something?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Blue said:


> Are you saying TJ is coming back to the team or am I missing something?



You probably haven't been around these parts long enough...


----------



## Sycamore Blue

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You probably haven't been around these parts long enough...



I was missing your sense of humor.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Blue said:


> I was missing your sense of humor.



Let's just see how this thing plays out. Might be a sequel to this one....


----------



## BankShot

Is Bell staying in shape by scrimmaging against your Boys Club team? I wouldn't push him beyond the 16.5 min/gm he was getting this year. When he "left"...among big men:

#1 in minutes @ 16.5
#1 in FG% @ .571 (28/49)
#2 in Reb @ 23
#1 in Blocked Shots @ 12
#1 in Scoring @ 6.1


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lansing announced on his radio show tonight that TJ Bell will indeed be back.


----------



## bigsportsfan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Lansing announced on his radio show tonight that TJ Bell will indeed be back.



You win the scoop award.


----------



## treeman

Cant say ive ever seen a situation quite like this....at any level. I think all eyes are on SSOM to drop some insider information


----------



## Bally #50

So maybe all this talk "after the fact" had some relevancy after all. Someone was reading it my friends.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm not sure any insight I provide will bring any clarity to the situation. If I thought it would make you feel better or worse about the situation then I'd definitely share. Probably just best to let everyone read into it how they wish and move on. 

I chalk it up as a bizarre situation with an even more bizarre outcome. The insider information I had was dropped by letting you all know he'd be back. That's the extent of any insider that I have. 

I hope he gets a chance to earn his minutes back. I hope he plays well. I hope it sparks us to play better.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Was this a Lansing call, or did the team vote on whether to let him back on?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bigsportsfan said:


> Was this a Lansing call, or did the team vote on whether to let him back on?



It was always going to be Lansings call. The team asked to have him back but that was several losses ago


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> *It was always going to be Lansings call. *The team asked to have him back but that was several losses ago



...likely with a little "reinforcement" from upper administration! Don't kid yourself, Lansing is NOT "king" of ISU Athletics.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> ...likely with a little "reinforcement" from upper administration! Don't kid yourself, Lansing is NOT "king" of ISU Athletics.



Okay glad were in agreeance because that's exactly what I was insinuating... Per usual your imagination runs wild, things can mean whatever you want them to mean Fred it matters not to me.

And "king" of ISU Athletics was and always will be John McNichols as far as I'm concerned. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## TreeTop

I just listened to the radio show...exciting stuff that he's coming back!  

Coach said he's already been to a practice and that TJ said he doesn't care if he's even just on the practice squad, he just wants to be on the team.

I'm sensing excitement amongst the team...we just might be able to get back to playing the way we did vs Iowa State, Stanford, Utah State and Butler.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> I just listened to the radio show...exciting stuff that he's coming back!
> 
> Coach said he's already been to a practice and that TJ said he doesn't care if he's even just on the practice squad, he just wants to be on the team.
> 
> I'm sensing excitement amongst the team...we just might be able to get back to playing the way we did vs Iowa State, Stanford, Utah State and Butler.



Don't get your hopes up... A team that fickle is still fickle.


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Don't get your hopes up... A team that fickle is still fickle.



My guess is that it is too little too late. Whether it was TJ's departure, or not, this team's season is essentially trashed and their chances of avoiding the Thursday round, are slim and none. For me, that is about as negative as I ever will be pertaining to ISU sports, but sadly, I feel it is the reality of this soap opera.


----------



## TreeTop

Bally #47 said:


> My guess is that it is too little too late. Whether it was TJ's departure, or not, this team's season is essentially trashed and their chances of avoiding the Thursday round, are slim and none. For me, that is about as negative as I ever will be pertaining to ISU sports, but sadly, I feel it is the reality of this soap opera.



You gotta listen to the Lansing radio show and how he talks about the TJ situation.  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Not to mention this:  http://gosycamores.com/news/2017/1/17/tj-bell-rejoins-sycamore-basketball-program.aspx


----------



## 4Q_iu

TreeTop said:


> You gotta listen to the Lansing radio show and how he talks about the TJ situation.  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Not to mention this:  http://gosycamores.com/news/2017/1/17/tj-bell-rejoins-sycamore-basketball-program.aspx




Has his radio show been been posted?

YouTube has the show from Jan 9...

Lansing is taking a risk allowing Bell to return

What happens in another 3 weeks if Bell wants to leave - again?


----------



## niklz62

4Q_iu said:


> Has his radio show been been posted?
> 
> YouTube has the show from Jan 9...
> 
> Lansing is taking a risk allowing Bell to return
> 
> What happens in another 3 weeks if Bell wants to leave - again?



we will still have a losing season and and a 3 day weekend of free time for the MVC tourney


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> What happens in another 3 weeks if Bell wants to leave - again?



Ummmm?? You let him leave. lol


----------



## TreeTop

4Q_iu said:


> Has his radio show been been posted?
> 
> YouTube has the show from Jan 9...
> 
> Lansing is taking a risk allowing Bell to return
> 
> What happens in another 3 weeks if Bell wants to leave - again?




Has the show been posted?  https://soundcloud.com/user-757769267/the-greg-lansing-radio-show-january-16th

What happens in another 3 weeks if Bell wants to leave - again?  I guess we'd lose 5 in a row...again.

I'm excited about his return, I don't mind admitting.  His teammates are excited.  They wanted him back.  I think this could be the team's rallying point.

Never underestimate the power of morale.


----------



## sycamorebacker

niklz62 said:


> we will still have a losing season and and a 3 day weekend of free time for the MVC tourney



What are you doing on this forum?


----------



## 4Q_iu

TreeTop said:


> Has the show been posted?  https://soundcloud.com/user-757769267/the-greg-lansing-radio-show-january-16th
> 
> What happens in another 3 weeks if Bell wants to leave - again?  I guess we'd lose 5 in a row...again.
> 
> I'm excited about his return, I don't mind admitting.  His teammates are excited.  They wanted him back.  I think this could be the team's rallying point.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of morale.




Thanks for the soundcloud link --- still be interesting to know the backstory; how much of his departure was 'personal reasons' vs 'personality reasons' ...

if they return to the play before he left; the majority will support lansing's generosity

what I also took from the show --- lansing's as fed up with the aau culture as alot of other folks


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Okay glad were in agreeance because that's exactly what I was insinuating... Per usual your imagination runs wild, things can mean whatever you want them to mean Fred it matters not to me.
> 
> And "king" of ISU Athletics was and always will be John McNichols as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Thanks for playing.



LOL - I'm glad that our "AGREEANCE" is mutual...we must've had the same English teacher, albeit four (4) decades of poetic justice representing a major distinction in our style. :tumbleweeds:

BTW...

*Welcome Back TJ!*


----------



## meistro

Let me just say that I'm glad TJ is back, he deserved a second chance IMO. Not to mention he's our best big man. I was surprised however at the ovation/cheers he got last night when he came in for the first time. According to most accounts he verbally assaulted one of the coaches and walked out of practice. So, to cheer him like he did nothing wrong seemed a little odd to me. Also, it was said the the older guys really wanted him back on the team and him being kicked off clearly caused a rift on the team. Wonder how his coming back and immediately getting significant playing time will sit with the guys playing behind him? I think this too could cause problems. Just curious to see what the rest of you think.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I think it could be a fragile situation.  It's the coaches' call, though.


----------



## 4Q_iu

meistro said:


> Let me just say that I'm glad TJ is back, he deserved a second chance IMO. Not to mention he's our best big man. I was surprised however at the ovation/cheers he got last night when he came in for the first time. According to most accounts he verbally assaulted one of the coaches and walked out of practice. So, to cheer him like he did nothing wrong seemed a little odd to me. Also, it was said the the older guys really wanted him back on the team and him being kicked off clearly caused a rift on the team. Wonder how his coming back and immediately getting significant playing time will sit with the guys playing behind him? I think this too could cause problems. Just curious to see what the rest of you think.



Agree ..  as I mentioned earlier...      hopefully we don't have a future where the inmates run the asylum THOUGH in today's intercollegiate athletic world... it's a distinct possibility


----------



## TreeTop

If I had been at the game, I would have cheered when TJ entered the game.


----------



## meistro

TreeTop said:


> If I had been at the game, I would have cheered when TJ entered the game.



I did not. As I say I'm glad he's back though.


----------

